# need a good reverb unit...advice?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey guys, I'm looking for a standalone reverb unit, to use with a variety of amps when I need it

what's the consensus on pedals vs the real tube units? who makes a better one than the fender reissue?

what would YOU get? what are you using, and do you like it?

give me some tips, I'm out of the loop on this stuff lol


thx!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A lot of folks are loving the EHX Cathedral, though the Holy Grail has a longer track record, smaller footprint, and cheaper price tag.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Personally I would go with the Hermida Audio Technology Reverb pedal. It is very reasonably priced, simple and like other other Hermida products, top quality. I also hear go things about the new Hardwire Reverb. The Malekko Spring Chicken was highly-regarded as a boutique reverb but I believe it is discontinued and replaced by the Chicklet. I have never used a real standalone tube reverb unit like the one made by Fender so I cannot comment on that one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you don't have to have a spring setting then the Dr Scientist Radical Red Reverberator is a killer pedal. Has Hall, Room, and Plate settings as well as a Rotary position. Long and Short decays via toggle. I couldn't be happier with mine. Plus it's Made in Canada, eh!

Oops forgot to mention the built in clean boost !!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The Rverbarator is awsome for all kind of reverb but if you prefer spring reverb, the Earthquaker devices - Ghost Echo is really nice!
Really love mine. I use it to add some dimension in acoustic/clean part of songs. There's a little touch of delay into it, really tasty!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a Reverberator and a Holy Grail and both are great! The RRR is cool for all its nice options and great sounds, but for a simple spring reverb, the Holy Grail is better IMO.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Another +1 to the Reverberator. 

Also, I'm a huge spring reverb fan, but the RRR's lack of a spring shouldn't drive you away. I ended up using mostly the plate settings (#2 if I recall correctly) and was really happy with it. I only sold it because I switched to a smaller pedalboard and didn't have enough room for it. Though, with the new mini-verberator from Dr. Scientist, that problem seems to have been solved.

Heard lots of great things about the TRex tube reverb, though I haven't had any direct experience with it myself.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...paul's gotta "real" spring version if you're interested...

Paul's Boutique // Fender Reissue '63 Tube Reverb


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

peter has one of these units here...Mojo Music - Home

[video=youtube;Tl7yWvWZatM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl7yWvWZatM[/video]


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

some folks are really into that WET reverb pedal by Nanobar....hahaha i don't have the spelling nor math.


----------



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

Strymon Blue Sky Reverb or the T-Rex Roommate Reverb. Both are expensive but AMAZING. The roommate is a tube reverb. Its what I use. I liked it so much I have two... 
Works well on drums and vocals too


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

A reverb pedal is on the x-mas list. I was eyeing out the Holy Grail if not the Boss FRV-1. Im not very picky on this fx though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked up a Lexicon MPX-100, used, for $50 last year. Picked up a used Behringer Virtualizer Pro for the same amount. Some very nice reverb sounds on both of them, in addition to a whack of other features. If you aren't dead set on having your reverb be a stompbox, there are plenty of great choices out there for peanuts.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I have one of these:










It sounds amazing, i actually find its built in clean boost makes my whole rig sound better when engaged.

So my vote is for the mini-RRR


----------

